# Allgemeines



## Desche (23. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen und schon mal Danke für die Antworten. 
Zuerst mal was zu mir. Bin 39 Jahre alt und stehe vor folgendem Problem. 
Mein kurzer will unbedingt ein BMX, da bei uns in der Nähe so eine Strecke aufgemacht wurde. 
Er ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe müsste ein 16" wohl passend sein.
Ich denke vom Bike her ist es fast egal bei ihm, da er es mit Sicherheit nicht an seine Grenzen bringen wird. 

Da ich nicht nur blöd neben der Strecke stehen will war meine Idee mir einfach auch ein BMX zu holen. 
Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Bin ich zu alt für sowas?

wenn nicht bin ich nicht so der Typ von billig kaufen. 
Hab aber leider von den BMX nicht wirklich Ahnung. 
Hab hier schon ein bissle gelesen, aber das Thema ist doch recht umfangreich. 

Hab mal 2 Bikes gefunden die mir gefallen würden. 
https://www.kunstform.org/de/wethepeople-envy-2019-bmx-rad-burnt-metal-p-15231
-------------------
https://www.kunstform.org/de/kink-bikes-crook-2019-bmx-rad-freecoaster-matte-galaxy-purple-p-14684

Ich finde es extrem schwer da als Leihe jetzt vor und Nachteile herauszufinden. 

Also zu mir, ich bin 1,82cm bei 72 kg. 
gefahren werden soll vor der Haustür mit eventuell selbst gebauter Rampe. 
Ums Haus rum zum Spielplatz und auf oben genannter Strecke. Wobei das nichts Weltbewegendes ist.

Und falls jemand nen Tipp hat zu nem 16" Bike wäre ich dankbar.

So ich hoffe mal ich hab hier alle Regeln beachtet und freue mich auf eure Antworten  
Gruß Desche


----------



## Votec Tox (25. April 2019)

Hallo Desche,

zu Deiner ersten Frage: Nein, Du bist nicht zu alt! Bin viel älter als Du und habe Freude am BMX.
Und mir vor ein paar Jahren mein BMX selbst aufgebaut, das ging hin bis zum Laufradeinspeichen. Beim BMX ist es so schön überschaubar.

Zu den von Dir ausgewählten BMX-Rädern können die Experten hier mehr sagen.

Trotzdem mal meins, damit Du siehst "Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht!" 

Am Anfang war der Rahmen, der mir so sehr gefiel:






Draus wurde dann das und ich nutze es regelmäßig (dann mit Kette ;-):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desche (25. April 2019)

Hi und Danke. 
Schaut gut aus dein Radl.
So selbst was zusammen schrauben
hätte auch was. 
Aber da fehlt mir die nötige Ahnung was denn gut ist. 
Aber mal schaun. Kommt vielleicht auch noch


----------



## RISE (28. April 2019)

Zu alt bist du dafür nicht. Meiner Erfahrung nach waren alle BMXer gerade älteren Fahrern sehr aufgeschlossen. 

Das WTP Envy ist schon ein edles Komplettrad, da gibts im Grunde nichts zu meckern. Zum reinen Ausprobieren reicht das Kink aber allemal.


----------



## Desche (28. April 2019)

Hallo und Danke 

Gut dann werd ich mal das Kick ordern!
Meld mich dann bestimmt wieder. 
 
Gruß Desche


----------

